# todavía  = encore ou toujours ?



## alomejor

¿Hay alguna diferencia entre estas dos formas de significar "todavía"? 

Elle va encore en Bretagne?
Ils jouent toujours aux cartes?

Gracias otra vez


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola :
en la primera "encore" significa "otra vez", sin otra posibilidad

en la segunda "toujours" puede significar, según contexto
- se pasan el tiempo jugando
- siguen jugando
- siempre juegan en el sentido de no saben jugar sino a ...


----------



## alomejor

Pues si fuesen traducciones de textos enteros,  todavía podríamos darnos cuenta.  Pero son frases para completar (en este caso para completar con encore o toujours).   De todas formas no conocía la diferencia.  Gracias.


----------



## josepbadalona

alomejor said:


> De todas formas no conocía la diferencia. Gracias.


 
ten cuidado : 

encore=
1) otra vez
2) todavía

toujours= 
1) siempre
2) todavía
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andrea becerra

Hola... de nuevo jeje, ya saben , comenzando con esto del francès..., me preguntaba, cuàl es la diferencia entre usar *encore* y* toujours *cuando lo que buscas es decir "todavìa" , "still"...
O es exactamente lo mismo... ?   je peux dire:

tu a toujours la voiature de ta maman?
tu a encore la voiature de ta maman?
C'est la meme chose???...
Merci


----------



## Paquita

Es muy sencillo...

- "toujours" significa siempre, lo contrario de nunca
- "encore" significa otra vez, indica repetición


 Pero también "toujours" y "encore" pueden ser sinónimos cuando significan "todavía".... Es el caso en tus frases...

tu as toujours la voiature  voiture


----------



## lpfr

"encore" es "aún" y "toujours" es "siempre". Pero en algunas frases se la da a "toujours" el mismo sentido que "aún".
  Por ejemplo "¿estás aún aquí?" "Tu es toujours ici?" en lugar de "Tu es encore ici?".
  Si non:
  "Aún vivo": "encore vivant": "still alive".
  "Siempre vivo": "toujours vivant": "always alive".  (Perdón Gévy)


----------



## Roustina

Bonjour,

Comment traduire : 

"J'aimerais savoir si c'est toujours possible ?" (de louer un appartement)

Merci


----------



## Talant

Salut Roustina,

Dans ce cas il faut traduire "toujours" comme "todavía"

"Querría saber si todavía es posible"

À+


----------



## Gaba

Bonjour à tous!
Siguiendo con las dudas de usar *encore* ou *toujours, *como se diría: 
*Jorge no llegó todavía* 
*Jorge n'est pas encore arrivé*? 
Muchas gracias desde ya por su respuesta!
Saludos,
Gabriela


----------



## Keiria

¡Hola!
   Si yo tuviera que traducir esta frase, la traduciría así, sí (Jorge n'est pas encore arrivé). Pero viendo que toujours también puede significar todavía, me pregunto si se podría decir "Jorge n'est pas toujours arrivé". Pero me suena muy raro


----------



## ulart

Por lo que he leído, se podría decir:

_Jorge n'est pas encore arrivé_ o _Jorge n'est toujours pas arrivé _con el mismo significado.

En cambio, _Jorge n'est pas toujours arrivé _tendría otro significado tal como "Jorge no ha llegado siempre" (en este caso queda bastante forazo, aunque si le añadimos un _à temps_ queda bien)

Sin embargo, esperen la confirmación de un francófono.

Saludos.


----------



## carlotalafargue

_Jorge n'est pas encore arrivé_ se podría traducir por _no ha llegado todavía _y

_Jorge n'est pas toujours arrivé_ por _sigue sin llegar._

En definitiva, o se pone uno a analizar sutilezas o se llega a la conclusión de que viene a ser lo mismo.


----------



## Paquita

carlotalafargue said:


> En definitiva, o se pone uno a analizar sutilezas o se llega a la conclusión de que viene a ser lo mismo.


 
De acuerdo ; con "toujours" se nota algo de impaciencia por parte del que habla. Está esperando a alguien que tarda en llegar. Con "encore" se constata sólo que todavía no está.


----------



## alomejor

Buenas,


Acabo de leer el mensaje de carlotalafargue.  Me ha hecho mucha gracia.

Yo pienso lo mismo, la diferencia es bastante sutil. Y bueno, os podeis imaginar en examenes con frases para completar y que te hagan elegir entre « toujours » et « encore » cuando ni siguiera tienes contexto suficiente como para saber si el que esta esperando esta suficientemente harto de esperar, para poner « toujours » en vez de « encore ».


Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Sergics

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Hola,

Tengo una duda acerca de dos frases que me he encontrado y llevan los adverbios *encore* y *toujours:*
Ils _ne_ sont _pas_ *encore* arrivés
Je n'ai *toujours* pas touché mon salaire

En los dos casos su significado es todavía pero por lo que acabo de leer en el foro, queda confirmado entonces que *toujours* se sitúa siempre antes del pas y *encore* después del pas?
No sería correcto decir: Je n'ai pas *toujours *touché mon salaire? pero sí je n'ai pas *encore* touché mon salaire

Gracias y saludos


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,

je n'ai pas encore touché mon salaire = je n'ai toujours pas touché mon salaire (todavía no cobré)

Pero si bien "Je n'ai pas *toujours *touché mon salaire" es una frase correcta, el significado es distinto: "no siempre cobré mi salario", sea porque a veces no me lo entregaron o porque antes no tenía salario ...


----------



## Paquita

Ils _ne_ sont _pas_ *encore* arrivés = ils ne sont toujours pas arrivés
Je n'ai *toujours* pas touché mon salaire = je n'ai pas encore touché mon salaire

= todavía no = seguir sin 
En estas frases negativas, los dos son posibles pero cuidado con la colocación de las palabras y de las negaciones.

La diferencia es que con "pas encore" la frase es neutra mientras que  "toujours pas" añade un matiz de impaciencia.


----------



## Sergics

Como siempre muy amables y de gran utilidad.
Muchas gracias!


----------

